# Does the Unit Display the HD signal?



## jikhead (Jun 22, 2010)

I've been thinking really hard over the past couple of months of switching from DirecTV to Dish. Does this unit display the HD signal coming thru? Meaning does it show you whether the signal is 480/720/1080/etc like my current receiver? Or can you check any of this in the menu guide? Was just curious if there was a way to verify the HD for the channel you watching.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Dish receivers resolution is fixed. You set it for 1080/720/480 and that's what you get. The only resolution that ever changes is if you watch a 1080p movie the receiver will change from 1080i to 1080p. If your TV passes the handshake test.


----------



## jikhead (Jun 22, 2010)

So I'm assuming then, the receiver just auto adjusts? So if you set it to 1080, you'll always get 1080 if it's available. If the channel is 720, it switched to 720, and so on?

I'm just used to my receiver having an led for each signal type that lights up accordingly to wait the channel is broadcasting; letting you know whether it's 480, 720, 1080.


----------



## leier911 (Oct 17, 2006)

Interesting. So the DISH does not have the Native on/off option then?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

On the Dish receivers, you select your desired output to your HDTV (480p, 720p, 1080i)... and then all channels are output at that resolution to your HDTV.

For example, if you set your output to 1080i then all 1080i channels are passed through as they come from the SAT... 720p and SD channels are "upconverted" to 1080i for output.

There is no "native passthrough" option for the Dish receivers.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

What I understand is that you use the menus (922 on top, 622/722/612 on bottom) to set the _*output*_ of the ViP DVR
















and the DVR then takes whatever is coming in and converts it. I could be wrong so maybe someone of greater knowledge will correct me. Oh and my 722 and 612 do not show what is coming in.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

phrelin said:


> What I understand is that you use the menus (922 on top, 622/722/612 on bottom) to set the _*output*_ of the ViP DVR and the DVR then takes whatever is coming in and converts it. I could be wrong so maybe someone of greater knowledge will correct me. Oh and my 722 and 612 do not show what is coming in.


Nope, not wrong. Have you ever been wrong? I don't remember it if you have.


----------

